# Bread knife



## davidbike (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone got a favorite to recommend? And can they be successfully sharpened?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Somewhere awhile back I read that the RH Forschner bread knife with the rosewood handle is the bread knife of choice. And yes, any quality knife with a serrated blade can be sharpened professionally.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have an F. Dick that came with the tool kit we got at Johnson & Wales and it turns out to be indispensable in the bake shop. I bought an white Arkansas slipstone to keep it sharp. It has one edge rounded and tapered so you can use it to dress the gullets on the blade.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

TBH:
Is your stone tapered with the round side on one side and flat on the other? What I think that you're describing is NOT a cylindrically (pencil) shaped stone. It's long and triangular but looks as though a cone were cut in half longitudinally.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Yeah, that's just what it looks like. I don't think I said it was cylindrical anyway. For that reason you have to be careful because as you push this thing into the gullet you can screw up the shape. Then I rub the flat side of the knife with it, then draw the knife across a piece of wood to remove any wire edge. Most bread knives are crap, in my opinion. The ones we had at the country club were awful..blades too flexible. We have them all over the place at the earthy crunchy grocery, the ones with the white plastic handles, real grinding service units, but they work fine.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Morty's Knives in Port Washington, NY has a patent on his serrated knife sharpener. 
fyi


----------



## davidbike (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks to all for your helpful suggestions. 

I ended up getting an OXO MV55-Pro Offset Bread Knife yesterday ($26.99 at Bed Bath & Beyond, and I also used one of their ubiquitous 20% off coupons). It has a nice feel and the price was certainly right. Eventually I'll try sharpening it with my Chef'sChoice electric sharpener. 

I'll be trying out the knife later today at the Thanksgiving table (unless my breads turn out to be a disaster. For some reason, my bigas looked a bit lame this morning. I remain hopeful).

David


----------

